# Memory Module replacement Toshiba M55-s331 laptop



## jimbo1mcm (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi. The additional memory module is located under the keyboard. Does anyone have the instruction pdf on how to remove the keyboard, so I can get to the memory module? Thanks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here is the Toshiba manual on that issue.
Link

It looks like Toshiba doesn't recommend users installing memory in that slot under the keyboard.
excerpt>>


> Your computer has two memory module slots. One slot is
> under the keyboard and should only be accessed by a Toshiba
> authorized service provider. The other memory module slot is
> accessible on the bottom of your computer, and memory
> ...


Maybe another member knows why there is that caution?


----------



## jimbo1mcm (Aug 7, 2007)

I downloaded the Toshiba maintenance manual from a forum member ( thanks ) for $5.99. It showed me how to remove the strip on the top of the keyboard, then the 2 screws holding the keyboard, then the small metal cover protecting the memory module. Standard module holder. I put the new module in and closed it up. No problems whatever. PM me if you need any help in this matter. Thanks. Jimbo


----------

